# Sweet Dee Valve Dysplasia update



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

Hello, Thank you to all the support and kind words from everyone. I thought i would give a quick update a few days into the ordeal. 

When she had the fluid from her stomach tested they had to use a needle to get it, and it punctured some layers and the fluid spilled into those layers, so it looked like she had teets with milk like a momma would. Then, she got a big rash where the needle was, it was dark and got pretty big. 

She's on a diuretic which has gotten rid of ALL of the fluid! and the rash is almost completely gone . Also, she's on Ditiazem which is helping her heart have a proper beat and rhythm. So far, we can tell the difference in her heart when she lays on us, we think. 

She's still has an appetite and she is still completely herself and clueless to her problem. We are doing a new check next week sometime to see what the vets think about how the meds are working.

So far, it's looking as good as it can, we think. The major problem to her is not being able to rough house and run laps with other dogs, and maybe she will be able to (lightly) again.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Did the vet mention the type of heart dyspepsia she suffers from? 

I only ask because our first vet was very verbal just because he wasn't comfortable working with "big active" dogs. In any case, I remember him saying that dogs don't have regular heart beats and that it varies with breathing. A pulse of 100 to 120 is normal.
Also, a capillary refill time of 1 second or less is normal.


----------



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

She has Mitral and tricuspid valve dysplasia.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

So glad to hear that she is comfortable and eating!


----------

